
Containers are not VMs - walterclifford
https://blog.docker.com/2016/03/containers-are-not-vms/
======
dozzie
The article portrays Docker containers as an alternative to binary packages
that is typically mistaken for virtualization. If we take this train of
thought, we end up with a system that is bloated, overengineered, brittle, and
heavyweight. It's not to Docker's credit.

~~~
scprodigy
No, the problem of VM is not virtualization, but the notion of "machine". What
Docker really does is to get rid of the full-blown machine/guest os, and focus
on app. As such, you can run Docker image with Linux container for sure, you
can also run it with hypervisor, which is surprisingly fast to boot too
(<100ms).

